# Sweetlix question-   Meat-maker vs. Caprine Magnum-Milk Mineral



## Pampered chicken (Apr 10, 2011)

Seems most people prefer the meat maker.  Can you tell me why?  Also is it ok for pregnant and lactating does?  We will be consuming milk.  Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 10, 2011)

I use the meatmaker. Mainly because that is what is available. All my goats including the females are doing great on it.


----------



## Pampered chicken (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks.  The only real difference I see is the calcium/phosphorus.
2:1 calcium to phosphorus in one and the other is 1:1 calcium to phosphorus.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 10, 2011)

You definitely want the 2:1 calcium/phosphorus. I guess that is why everyone choses the meatmaker.


----------



## Pampered chicken (Apr 10, 2011)

Great thanks for the answer.  Im going to look for it locally.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 10, 2011)

The reason you would feed the Caprine magnum-milk mineral is because you are already feeding lots of alfalfa and high calcium comtaining feeds to lactating does other wise you would always feed a mineral with a 2:1 ration, You don't ever want your phosphorus to be too high, when feeding to any males.   

We feed a 2:1 calcium to phosporus ration in our feed and mineral to all our goats regardless of the stage of growth, gestation or lactation.


----------

